# Proposed banning of lead sinkers for fishing



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew this was gonna happen sooner or later, it's started now in Illinoise, I am sure it wont be long till it hits other states.

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ful...m=1269&GAID=10&LegID=42210&SpecSess=&Session=


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

guess i'd better start learning how to drill holes into Rocks and make sinkers that way!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

they should go ahead and ban lead bullets too, plus guns are evil. they should probably ban car tires as well, you know they kill animals and leave marks on the road!

don't wanna give them fish cancer!

p.s. i really hate you sometimes government.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

What is crazy are the lead alternatives that are used for wights now cost so much more than the lead sinkers do. So what is the best way to help this crappy economy out? Make people buy more expensive things.

I am with you dink, I am going to go charge my drill up right now.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

while you guys are drilling holes...lol Im going to go buy some larger nuts for bolts and use them... work just as good, just look funny fishing with them


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggggggghhhhhh!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

That bill is for jigheads and sinkers that are 1 ounce or smaller.I think we're in good shape


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Flathead King 06 said:


> while you guys are drilling holes...lol Im going to go buy some larger nuts for bolts and use them... work just as good, just look funny fishing with them


Some guys I talked to that fish the Columbia river in Oregon for sturgeon do that. They also use rail road track spikes as they are using 10-12 oz of weight out there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I know some of the Missisippi River cat guys also use RR spikes, I heard from my welder buddy it is really crappy grade steel and typically is only used for scrap when melted down and really are not worth anything, I know the scrap yards will call the police if you show up with a bunch of them, been there, done that many years ago.... but for personal use, I think that may be a different issue....

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe the state of CT already has a ban on lead, but as Joey said, I think the ban is for smaller stuff.


----------

